# Level3 to Buy TW Telecom for $5.7 Billion



## drmike (Jun 16, 2014)

Level3 is getting in on the buying festival.

The agreement by Level3 as of today puts the buyout at $5.68 Billion.  Not bad considering TW Telecom had $1.6 billion income in 2013 and profited a mere $36.5 million.  TW Telecom is also giving Level3 $1.6 billion debt as part of the deal.

The deal has Level3 paying $10 a TW Telecom share in cash and 70% of a share given for each TW Telecom share.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sigh and TW Telecom was quite good without requiring huge taxes. They were a great level3 alternative.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice! I hate TWT with a passion but I love Level3. We use TWT primarily here at my day job so I'll be happy to see if this purchase can improve our issues somewhat.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think TW Telecom was popular outside USA? At least i haven't heard of their presence here in Europe.

So Level3 growing even stronger in USA... i can see that as a good thing.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 16, 2014)

Not a huge fan of TW. This could be a great move for L3 since TW has so many assets in a lot of municipal level regions.


----------



## Deleted (Jun 16, 2014)

I miss the old days, Exodus, Globix, G.C, C&W, UUNet (pre-MCI days) and others. Hell, even verio had decent ATM stuff back in the day.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 17, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I don't think TW Telecom was popular outside USA? At least i haven't heard of their presence here in Europe.
> 
> 
> So Level3 growing even stronger in USA... i can see that as a good thing.


They were USA only. Mostly aimed at USA businesses.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2014)

TW Telecom does a lot of government sales / market.  Not real common to see in BW mixes in the bargain segment.

I am anti most of these mergers and acquisitions.  See it usually as a sharpening of the funnel and less wide mouth bottom choices.

Ideally this invigorates other startups and growth in existing companies we have yet to notice.


----------



## trewq (Jun 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> TW Telecom does a lot of government sales / market. Not real common to see in BW mixes in the bargain segment.


A datacenter I have used previously had Time Warner Cable in their mix. They aren't cheap but not expensive either.

http://bgp.he.net/AS40395


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 17, 2014)

trewq said:


> A datacenter I have used previously had Time Warner Cable in their mix. They aren't cheap but not expensive either.
> 
> http://bgp.he.net/AS40395


TW Telecom is TWTC NOT Time Warner Cable TWC. TIme Warner Cable is the one to be merged with Comcast (pending). They are totally separate things. TWTC is miles ahead in terms of Internet for business, fibers and speed.

TWC is an ISP type that also provides cable TV etc.


----------



## trewq (Jun 17, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> TW Telecom is TWTC NOT Time Warner Cable TWC. TIme Warner Cable is the one to be merged with Comcast (pending). They are totally separate things. TWTC is miles ahead in terms of Internet for business, fibers and speed.
> 
> 
> TWC is an ISP type that also provides cable TV etc.


Was not aware. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## qps (Jun 17, 2014)

TW Telecom (formerly Time Warner Telecom) used to be affiliated with Time Warner Cable, but they were spun out into a separate company.  Two separate networks, although they do share fiber routes in some places from when they were affiliated.


----------

